# Network card setup in Server 2008 R2



## scs-04 (Jan 10, 2005)

I am setting up a new Dell server that runs Server 2008 R2 and it has 2 network ports. What is the recommended way to setup those network ports. I have seen it setup where each network port has its own IP address on a different network. One port will have a 10.0.0.? address and is cabled directly to the internet router and then the other port will have an address of 192.168.1.? and is then cabled to the network switch with all the internal PC's. I have also seen it where 1 port is disabled and the other will have an address of 192.168.1.? and is connected into the switch with the PC's and the router. What is the preferred way to do this?? The server is on a small network with about 15 PC's and the server will be running DHCP and DNS. Is there a performance or security advantage to setting it up either way? Also we have a decent Sonicwall router connecting us to the internet. Any help or advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

closing duplicate, please respond at http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1029192-best-practice-network-setup-new.html . Please do not create duplicate posts for the same issue.

thanks,

v


----------

